# Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht​*
Wir machten uns in verschiedenen Artikeln "lustig" über das Sommerlochthema dackelfressende und menschenanfallende Waller...

Hier ein aktuelles Zitat:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht lange her, da machten drauf aufmerksam, wie sich Waller als Sommerlochthema breitmachen, an Hand eines Artikels von VICE:
> Wie viele unschuldige Dackel müssen noch sterben? Presse merkt selber Sommerlochhype
> 
> 
> ...



*Schockierendes aus Luxemburg*
Denn dort beschäftigt sich Jean-Pierre Cour vom Tagblatt mit dem Thema:
http://www.tageblatt.lu/headlines/582007/

Nicht nur, das jetzt schon Kinder angefallen werden:


> _Es ist kurz nach 15 Uhr, als die kleine Zoé am 15. Juli bei Art-sur-Meurthe vor den Toren Nancys ein Bad in der Meurthe nehmen will. Erst planscht die Zehnjährige munter im Wasser – aber dann schnappt plötzlich vom Flussboden eine mysteriöse Kreatur nach ihr. Zoé kämpft mit dem Untier und kann sich irgendwann befreien. Das kleine Mädchen steht unter Schock. Aber sie hat glücklicherweise nur oberflächliche Wunden erlitten._



Nein, der Autor bringt auch die Wissenschaft ins Spiel, um zu untermauern, wie gefährlich Waller sind:


> _Im Département Tarn riefen die Wels-Attacken sogar die Präfektur auf den Plan. Die Behörde veranlasste eine Studie. In 24 Beobachtungssitzungen konnten die Forscher 54 Attacken auf Vögel und Säugetiere feststellen. Die Blitz-Attacken dauerten gerade einmal zwischen einer und vier Sekunden. Der Wels attackierte nur aktive, sich bewegende Tiere – und nicht solche, die stillstanden. Offenbar reagierten sie auf Vibrationen._



Auf Grund dessen, dass der Waller aggressiv werde, wenn er sich fortpflanzt und zudem sein Revier schütze, werde die Gefahr, die von Wallern für Menschen ausgehe, UNTERSCHÄTZT!!

Ein 2-Meter Waller, von einer Anglerin aus der Luxemburger Mosel gefangen, wird auch noch angeführt.

---------------------------------------------------​
Auch wenn im größeren Deutschland, in dem es viele Flüsse und Seen gibt mit Wallern, bisher nur seltenst (überhaupt schon mal?) von Angriffen auf Menschen berichtet wird (nur Enten, Bisam und Dackel müssen dran glauben), kann sich natürlich der Wallerbestand am kleinen Moselstück im kleinen Luxemburg so aggressiv weiter entwickelt haben, dass der Autor dazu dann auch noch Beispiele aus Südfrankreich als Warnung an Badewillige anführen muss...

Es sommerlocht - aber nach wie vor behaupte ich, dass Angriffe auf Menschen eher seltener von aggressiven Wallern als von Stechmücken kommen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BERND2000 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

:m.Da draußen lauert eine Gnadenlose Natur.
 Mückenstiche können zu Blutvergiftungen führen.
 Überall lauern Zecken und viele übertragen Krankheiten.
 Ratten knabbern alles an was nur stillhält und es gibt so viele Allergie auslösende Stoffe.
 Im Wasser leben giftige Blaualgen und gefährliche Raubfische.
 Überall liegt Kot herum, uns auch da lauern gefahren wie der Fuchsbandwurm oder Salmonellen.
 Dann dieses fiese Wetter.
 Da drohen Sonnenbrand, Erkältungen und gar Erfrierungen.

 Für degenerierte Städter ist das kein Ort, schon weil Unebenheiten zu Verletzungen führen können und Schlamm und Dreck Auto und Kleidung beschädigen.

 Ich muss gerade an einen ernstgemeinten Vorschlag eines Anglers denken...
 Doch bitte gepflasterte Angelstellen im Landschaftsschutzgebiet herzurichten wegen der Lederschuhe.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade an einen ernstgemeinten Vorschlag eines Anglers denken...
> Doch bitte gepflasterte Angelstellen im Landschaftsschutzgebiet herzurichten wegen der Lederschuhe.:c


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Hallo,

immer ruhig bleiben, die Zeiten des Sommerlochs sind bald vorüber.
Was würde denn die Presse machen, hätten sie die "vergifteten" Eier aus Holland nicht und die "bösen" Belgier, welche das schon lange wussten.
Das wäre ja schlimm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

ja, die Natur ist der gefährlichste Ort, den sich Städter vorstellen können.
Mich wundert allerdings nicht, dass nie von der Kormoraninvasion gesprochen wird, so a la Hitchcock.
Man sollte die Presse mal drauf aufmerksam machen, allein schon der Kot lässt Bäume sterben, Man stelle sich mal vor so ein Vogel sc... Dich an.
Es ist uns Allen wohl nicht bewusst, wie gefährlich diese in Massen auftretenden Viecher sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Was würde denn die Presse machen, hätten sie die "vergifteten" Eier aus Holland nicht und die "bösen" Belgier, welche das schon lange wussten.
> Das wäre ja schlimm.


Dann würden Waller zu Aliens mutieren, die Schwangere entführen um sie zu Überwallern zu züchten, die dann den Kampf gegen die Invasoren wie Schwarzmundgrundeln erfolgreich führen wollen...

da brauchts nur etwas Fantasie ;-)
:q:q:q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Seid dem die Waller so gefährlich sind gehe ich auch nicht mehr angeln...
Die fressen nicht nur Menschen, die sind so schlau und klauen auch Angelgeräte wenn man die nicht sichert...

:q:q:q...


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann würden Waller zu Aliens mutieren, die Schwangere entführen um sie zu Überwallern zu züchten, die dann den Kampf gegen die Invasoren wie Schwarzmundgrundeln erfolgreich führen wollen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Ich werd nicht mehr...


----------



## BERND2000 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja, die Natur ist der gefährlichste Ort, den sich Städter vorstellen können.


 
 Nicht nur der gefährlichste Ort.., sondern auch der Grausamste.
 Für Kinder aus der Stadt kann das schon einmal zu einem Trauma führen, wenn sie Trickfilme gewohnt sind wo Löwen mit Antilopen sprechen, oder Raubtiere wie Katz und Hund vegan ernährt werden.
 Gerade zu unzumutbar Kinder dort in die Realität zu entsenden, wenn schon Ihre Eltern fern der Realität leben.

 Bitte nicht zu laut lachen...|bigeyes
 Nicht wenige Angler halten es für ganz wichtig, Fischbrut nach normalen Hochwassern zu retten, anstatt sie als nötiges Futter  der Natur zu überlassen.
 Es lebe der Tierschutz, der Naturentfremdeten.


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht wenige Angler halten es für ganz wichtig, Fischbrut nach normalen Hochwassern zu retten, anstatt sie als nötiges Futter  der Natur zu überlassen.
> Es lebe der Tierschutz, der Naturentfremdeten.


Die Natur selber ist ja mittlerweile von uns abhängig geworden. Ohne Pflege und Besatz entsteht aufgrund fehlender Flachwasser und Rückzugsräume zu wenig Nachwuchs. Idealerweise schafft man aber Systeme und erhält Systeme die intakt sind und keinen "Zirkus" ( Aufwand ) benötigen.

Gruß


----------



## BERND2000 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Es gibt gar Städter die glauben das sich da draußen keine Fische mehr von allein vermehren oder erhalten.
 Das sind dann die Naturschützer...die Anderen halten sich für gebildet und glauben es kaum das dort in den Flüssen auch Aale, Zander und Hechte leben.
 Ja ja, die Angler unterscheiden oft auch nicht alle Arten, aber selbst der Dümmste kennt meist mehr als, als ein Nichtangler aus der kultivierten städtischen Oberschicht.


----------



## rippi (12. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Die Geschichte mag vielleicht erfunden sein, aber die Quintessenz ist wahr. Waller sind sehr gefährlich. Ich sah bereits große Waller die Menschen, Bären und Kühe fraßen.


----------



## exstralsunder (13. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Jetzt ist endlich auch das Dilemma mit den Sauriern geklärt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Jetzt ist endlich auch das Dilemma mit den Sauriern geklärt.



von Wallern gefressen oder von Kormoranen beschissen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

Die wollten auf/an Kuhwiesen saufen und  wurden von Wallern angegriffen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

stimmt, die Kuhwiesenwaller haben wir vergessen|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

grins - eben ;-))


----------



## Pinocio (14. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Die Natur selber ist ja mittlerweile von uns abhängig geworden.



Hahahaha, der war gut.


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. August 2017)

*AW: Mosel:Riesen-Welse sind gefährlicher als gedacht*

wir haben halt rumgemurkst und jetzt ändert sich was, wo dann gegengehalten wird.


----------

